# More Anadrol Questions



## the_junk (Dec 2, 2007)

First I will start with some info so you guys have an idea of where I am coming from. I am 23 years old 168 lbs, 6.0% body fat, 5'11", and have been training hard since I was a teenager. I don't consider myself a body builder nor do I aspire to become one. My main goal is to have high strength while maintaining very strong cardio. Recently I purchased my first "stack" after a lot of research. I purchased ANADROL, DECA, and NOLVADEX. On the bottle they say GREEN LEAF PHARMACEUTICALS so I believe they are legit. I read how dangerous ANADROL is, so before I start the cycle this is the last bit of research I am doing. I just want a few more opinions. I plan on doing;

ANADROL weeks 1-3 (100 mg/day)
DECA      weeks 3-10

I am a bit on the fence of when I should start with the NOLVADEX. Please give me some advice that maybe you would of liked to have before you started. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't run a first cycle with anadrol.  Always stick to test by itself for your first cycle.  You have enough to worry about without having insane sides on your first cycle.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2007)

If you did alot of research, you would know this is not a good first cycle, or good cycle period IMO


----------



## the_junk (Dec 3, 2007)

well i was afraid to post in these forums because i figured the only responses i would get would be warnings not to do this cycle, and no real valuable information on how to do a cycle like this in the safely. "just say no" i guess is the message that you guys want to get across.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2007)

What dose of deca? 7 weeks is real short for running deca. Some might say not even worth it. Most people will say run test with any cycle. I am sure you can gain fine without it, but test is a good base for any cycle.

Lets just assume you are not going to run test I would run the Anadrol for 1-4 and deca 1-10. I forget the half life of deca so at that point you would want to take nolvadex. I think most people pyramid the stuff. I personally would just run it 20mg ED for 4 weeks. Since deca is known to shut things down hard HCG would be a good idea.

I have zero experience with Anadrol and probably wouldn't take it due to the harsh sides I've read about....some people just love the stuff


good luck!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 4, 2007)

the_junk said:


> well i was afraid to post in these forums because i figured the only responses i would get would be warnings not to do this cycle, and no real valuable information on how to do a cycle like this in the safely. "just say no" i guess is the message that you guys want to get across.



Its not necessarily more 'unsafe' than a similar cycle, its just a poor cycle. Deca takes awhile to start showing any kind of results, it is a long ester, and yet you are only beginning it after an oral stint of 3 weeks. The deca will start feeling effective about 4-5 weeks after you start taking it, long after the anadrol is out of your system.

Anadrol suppresses testosterone production as does deca, and yet you don't replace it. This could lead to depression or other side effects related to lack of testosterone in the body.

100mg of anadrol is also a little on the high side for someone who is new to it, if its legit.

Its a poor cycle, but its probably not going to kill you.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mudge makes a really good point...low to no test levels can cause all sort of problems. Google low testosterone symptoms....and in your case zero test levels will probably be likely. Even if you don't want to run test as a cycle you should at least run a dose that would replace your natural levels while on other things.


----------



## Biggriss (Dec 11, 2007)

the_junk said:


> well i was afraid to post in these forums because i figured the only responses i would get would be warnings not to do this cycle, and no real valuable information on how to do a cycle like this in the safely. "just say no" i guess is the message that you guys want to get across.



NO that is not the message. The message is that is a terrible cycle...Especially for someone weighing 170. You say you did your research but obviously you didn't. If you had you would have run test in your first cycle. I do not think any research would suggest A-bombs for a first cycle. I do think anybody would suggest 100mg qd for someone weighing 170lbs. Valuable info you are an idiot.


----------



## machinehead (Dec 11, 2007)

You can say bye bye to sex with this cycle  (Deca)
Keep it simple, test enanthate or test cyp 10 weeks, 500mg/week.
2 shots every week of 250mg.

Eat alot in the cycle, train hard, and you'll gain.


----------



## sabbath201 (Dec 22, 2007)

if you do to much A bombs your head is going to feel like its going to explode from high blood, i recomend 50mg a day but you also need test (cyp) ...

so i think  you either do 50mg A bombs a day with 500 mg of test --- or
300mg of deca a week with 500 test 12 weeks.....thats a good biginner cycle
also have your hands on some pct


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2007)

500/50 is a favorite of mine, and I'm not a beginner.


----------



## ncwrestler130 (May 18, 2008)

im looking to start lifting


----------

